# Milwaukee Bandsaw blade alignment issue



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm having issues with a Milwaukee corded compact bandsaw. The blade runs itself right off the wheels. 

Just wondering if anyone had this problem before or has an idea of how to fix it.

I've done a bit of research on the net and can't uncover anything. Wanted to ask here before I take it in.


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

Blade is warped or bent. Replace blade and all should be good.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

AllWIRES said:


> I'm having issues with a Milwaukee corded compact bandsaw. The blade runs itself right off the wheels.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had this problem before or has an idea of how to fix it.
> 
> I've done a bit of research on the net and can't uncover anything. Wanted to ask here before I take it in.


We just had one of the cordless compact bandsaws(same as yours only cordless) do the same thing at work a month ago. The tool repair guy was telling me what he did to it but I forget exactly what it was. Parts had to be replaced on it. I think it had something to do with the tension mechanism.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I'll let ya know what the outcome is.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Take the rubber bands of the rollers and swap them, sometimes that helps.


----------

